# Not like I need to say Hello...



## Bean (Oct 18, 2007)

I think most know me by now but Hi for all who missed my, noisy entrance.

Metric 240v Ninjas!

Anyone for an interrogation?


----------



## soundlight (Oct 18, 2007)

You've hit 'em all, and we know your website. And here's a real Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Van (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Bean! Now that's an intro post!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Bean... 


Imperial 120v Pirates Rule!!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 18, 2007)

no metric 240v is better,


----------



## Van (Oct 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Bean...
> 
> 
> Imperial 120v Pirates Rule!!


 

Hughesie89 said:


> no metric 240v is better,


 

OMG here they go again !


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't start it!!!


----------



## Logos (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm completely neutral on the subject of pirates and ninjas.

Does that help.

I like them both. And I have a skull and crossbones shower curtain.


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> I'm completely neutral on the subject of pirates and ninjas.
> 
> Does that help.
> 
> I like them both. And I have a skull and crossbones shower curtain.


 
Oh Yeah! you got the one from Archie McPhee ?


----------



## Logos (Oct 19, 2007)

No I got the shower curtain in Aus. I got the bathmat and the rubber duckies (which my grandsons love) from Archie McPhee. (My oldest grandson is 14 and has started taking baths at my place so he can play with the rubber duckies, his mother is overjoyed he's actually washing.)


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> No I got the shower curtain in Aus. I got the bathmat and the rubber duckies (which my grandsons love) from Archie McPhee. (My oldest grandson is 14 and has started taking baths at my place so he can play with the rubber duckies, his mother is overjoyed he's actually washing.)



WHAT? That's so funny. That's not the typical behavior of an American 14 year old. 

P.S. I want to report that Hughesie has taken up the metric war by private messaging. Can someone on your continent please smack the boy for me!?!?!!


----------



## Logos (Oct 19, 2007)

I would do it but he's a good 10 -12 hours drive away aqnd while I have been known to drive to Melbourne to go to a party in my youth I'm a bit old now.

Yes he is behaving strangely. He doesn't come round here to have a bath but I have noticed if he stays overnight he bathes and plays with the duckies. Cool isn't it.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> Yes he is behaving strangely. He doesn't come round here to have a bath but I have noticed if he stays overnight he bathes and plays with the duckies. Cool isn't it.



for a second you were talking about me, lol

and yes i have, it's easier and less invasive this way

just like the war in iraq, the imperial war won't finish by christmas

and to leave you with a fake George Bush quote

"why did you go into iraq, cus they might have wmd's"
why didn't you go into north korea, CUS THEY DO HAVE WMD'S


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 19, 2007)

Hughesie, sounds like you should head to Adelaide for a bath and to have some sense knocked into you... there's pirate duckies!!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 19, 2007)

Nah, im right thanks
though pirate ducks sound enticing....



_Hey, you got my name right _


----------



## Logos (Oct 19, 2007)

This is getting a bit weird even by our standards. Can we leave this alone before I get arrested or something.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 20, 2007)

yep, agreed.


----------

